# ACS application second time



## GuriSingh (Feb 18, 2018)

For experience assessment from ACS second time, can one modify experience in the form of increase / decrease in number of years for same applicant while applying second time. 

Second thing is can we change job duties while applying to ACS second time for the same applicant.

I have read somewhere that we need to link both application to ACS?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

GuriSingh said:


> For experience assessment from ACS second time, can one modify experience in the form of increase / decrease in number of years for same applicant while applying second time.
> 
> Second thing is can we change job duties while applying to ACS second time for the same applicant.
> 
> I have read somewhere that we need to link both application to ACS?


You have read correctly 
You have to link your old assessment with your present application 

You can modify your experience my adding the additional experience you have gained since the last assessment, but on what basis you want to decrease experience is beyond me

Slight modification of job duties should nor raise eyebrows, as you may choose to highlight some more duties that you did as it is always not possible to write 100% of your duties in the RnR, but a complete makeover would certainly raise flags especially for the period already assessed 

Cheers


----------



## GuriSingh (Feb 18, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You have read correctly
> You have to link your old assessment with your present application
> 
> You can modify your experience my adding the additional experience you have gained since the last assessment, but on what basis you want to decrease experience is beyond me
> ...


hi 

Thanks for your response.
Adding the additional experience means first time for ACS i have not shown some experience because i was not in good terms with one particular past employer.

But as i am lacking my experience to get required points, i am thinking to re-apply for ACS by adding experience from that particular previous employer as well.

Will that raise any concern by ACS ? How solid is the verification later as well by DIBP while granting visa. I just want to get an idea so that i can convince my that problematic employer.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

GuriSingh said:


> hi
> 
> Thanks for your response.
> Adding the additional experience means first time for ACS i have not shown some experience because i was not in good terms with one particular past employer.
> ...


Convincing ACS to grant you the additional experience may not be difficult as they do not go very deep into the merits of your case
But when it comes to DIBP, it’s a different ball game altogether

The time taken for processing has being going up steadily despite the number of invites being reduced drastically for the past 6 months 

That means that the applications are being subjected to far more scrutiny then ever before
Members reporting EV have also gone up recently

You should presume the worst that your case will be subjected to EV and take decisions accordingly 


At least that’s what I would do if i were in your shoes

Cheers


----------



## GuriSingh (Feb 18, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Convincing ACS to grant you the additional experience may not be difficult as they do not go very deep into the merits of your case
> But when it comes to DIBP, it’s a different ball game altogether
> 
> The time taken for processing has being going up steadily despite the number of invites being reduced drastically for the past 6 months
> ...



Hi Buddy,

Please elaborate more on EV. I found online that this is some certificate that we need to take from third party endorsing your experience letter. Please provide some more details. Is it must that your salary should be credited to bank account only or cash mode is acceptable as well ? Are they checking income tax returns as well for that period ?
Thanks for your time.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

GuriSingh said:


> Hi Buddy,
> 
> Please elaborate more on EV. I found online that this is some certificate that we need to take from third party endorsing your experience letter. Please provide some more details. Is it must that your salary should be credited to bank account only or cash mode is acceptable as well ? Are they checking income tax returns as well for that period ?
> Thanks for your time.


EV means employment verification 
No 3rd party can certify your experience as geniuine as far as I know
You will need to provide 3rd party evidence like 

bank statements showing salary credit 
PF deductions statement 
Form 16/26AS
Income tax assessment order

The more you provide the better It is
Nothing is compulsory as such.

If you cannot, provide any 3rd party evidence then the CO will take a decision on whether to accept the employment as geniuine or not

Cheers


----------



## ngoclanit (Jun 26, 2018)

Hi all,
My ACS skill assessment was approved few months ago, for Software Engineer. My title in that Employment Reference is Software Engineer.

Now, I want to apply ACS for ICT Support and Test Engineer NEC since my tasks also match this job's description. My title in the new Employment Reference is ICT Support and Test Engineer.

I am a bit worried about the different titles in 2 Employment References because they are based on the same company where I have been working for since graduating, for almost 8 years.

If I apply for the new skill, ICT Support and Test Engineer, Is there any defect/setback or harmful for my profile and previous ACS approval?

Thank you!


----------



## Jana143 (Jan 26, 2017)

Hi NB,

You have helped my a lot during this journey with your valuable advices and i really appreciate your input in all these threads. It means a lot for people like us who struggles to get this done alone. I have few things to get clarified. 

I got a positive assessment as a software engineer in 2017 and it got expired recently. For the assessment i applied the jobs which i did from 2011 - 2017.
In that i didn't add my part time job (2009-2011) which i did during my BSc as the RNR were bit different and my manager was not in the country during that period to discuss it.

Now i want to apply as a web developer and i also can get the part time job reference letters as well. My questions are.
1. I have changed my RNR slightly to match with the web developer role for 2011-2017 jobs and got letters. Is it ok to update it in my previous ACS account? They wont allow us to apply as a new application.
2. Is it ok to put my part time job letters for this anzsco code? because my friend told they will ask why i didn't submit in the first time? will it be a problem?

Thank you


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jana143 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> You have helped my a lot during this journey with your valuable advices and i really appreciate your input in all these threads. It means a lot for people like us who struggles to get this done alone. I have few things to get clarified.
> 
> ...


1. No problems 
2. No problems 

Cheers


----------



## Muka (Jun 15, 2019)

*muka*



GuriSingh said:


> hi
> 
> Thanks for your response.
> Adding the additional experience means first time for ACS i have not shown some experience because i was not in good terms with one particular past employer.
> ...


this sounds suspicious. there is no reason why you should have excluded the "problematic" experience and now decide to add it again. you could have convinced your past employer before or could have gone for other means to prove your expeience including Payslips, ITR, bank records. forget DIBP first ACS will scutinise you on this.


----------



## freelife121 (Jan 30, 2020)

Hi All, 
I have received ACS result for Developer programmer counting my overseas expenses as 3 years and Australian experience as 1 year. Since then I have been working in Australia and completed 3years on 1st Feb 2020. In order to claim points of 3 years Australian experience (previous ACS I had only 1.5 years exp.), should I apply ACS again. Or is it not needed? Please help. Thanks.


----------



## cjindal90 (Nov 5, 2017)

freelife121 said:


> Hi All,
> I have received ACS result for Developer programmer counting my overseas expenses as 3 years and Australian experience as 1 year. Since then I have been working in Australia and completed 3years on 1st Feb 2020. In order to claim points of 3 years Australian experience (previous ACS I had only 1.5 years exp.), should I apply ACS again. Or is it not needed? Please help. Thanks.




Can you share the list of documents which you submitted for ACS assessment, I need to apply for renewal of ACS assessment. Also quote your lodge date for ACS ?


----------



## toakagrawal (Aug 31, 2011)

cjindal90 said:


> Can you share the list of documents which you submitted for ACS assessment, I need to apply for renewal of ACS assessment. Also quote your lodge date for ACS ?


I will request you to check the new ACS guidelines document.
https://www.acs.org.au/msa/skills-assessment-guidelines-for-applicants.html


----------



## cjindal90 (Nov 5, 2017)

toakagrawal said:


> I will request you to check the new ACS guidelines document.
> https://www.acs.org.au/msa/skills-assessment-guidelines-for-applicants.html




I have already checked the ACS guidelines, but need to understand from the applicant who got positive outcome in recent time. As ACS is rejecting many assessment due to SD and some other reasons.


----------



## vaskinyy (Nov 4, 2019)

I want to exclude my Master's from my assessment. I worked full time during Master's and don't want these points to be deductes. Would that work?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

cjindal90 said:


> I have already checked the ACS guidelines, but need to understand from the applicant who got positive outcome in recent time. As ACS is rejecting many assessment due to SD and some other reasons.


Each applicant circumstances are unique 
So you need a reply from another member who has identical circumstances?

Cheers


----------



## freelife121 (Jan 30, 2020)

freelife121 said:


> Hi All,
> I have received ACS result for Developer programmer counting my overseas expenses as 3 years and Australian experience as 1 year. Since then I have been working in Australia and completed 3years on 1st Feb 2020. In order to claim points of 3 years Australian experience (previous ACS I had only 1.5 years exp.), should I apply ACS again. Or is it not needed? Please help. Thanks.


Can someone guide me please ?


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

freelife121 said:


> Can someone guide me please ?


If its same job and same RnR you don't need it.
As long as when you the ACS skills assessment is valid when you get invited


----------



## freelife121 (Jan 30, 2020)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> freelife121 said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone guide me please ?
> ...


. 

Thanks GandalfandBilbo. My acs expires on 26th Sep 2020. And the last date it calculated my experience is 08th Aug 2018. Do this mean I can update my EOI and no need to go for a new ACS ? Wouldn’t the department be checking the ACS letter and say it was assessed only till 2018? I am confused.

Thank you again for your response.


----------



## freelife121 (Jan 30, 2020)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> freelife121 said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone guide me please ?
> ...


I am in the same job, same RnR, same location and same salary slab. Nothing changed except few more months of working at that location(Australia).


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

freelife121 said:


> I am in the same job, same RnR, same location and same salary slab. Nothing changed except few more months of working at that location(Australia).


You have two options as I see it

1) Get another ACS, which is going to cost you, however should be simpler, since the new application will be linked to your old one anyways.

2) Just update the points in EOI and if the CO asks you to get a new ACS, then you may proceed or if the CO accepts your evidences (i.e payslips, bank statements etc of your work in Australia), there is a chance for CO to be convinced about your claim for 3 years in Oz.

It is up to you which one you chose. Maybe the first one gives you some peace of mind I suppose.


----------

